# Heart Breaker For sale



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

20" Schwinn Heart Breaker for sale 1000obo... Comes with brand new turntable only been out for one show.. Hit me up with a PM or Txt or call me at (818) 726 1713 -Fili


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP.. Shes ready for Vegas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any more pics bro?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> any more pics bro?


Yea bro il post more up in a bit..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Yea bro il post more up in a bit..


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for the shitty camera phone piks will try and post better ones later today


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

aw shit! og schwinn gooseneck dats wats up


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ATX said:


> aw shit! og schwinn gooseneck dats wats up


:thumbsup: Thats right


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Bike :thumbsup:


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Will throw in a Schwinn speedometer and extra Schwinn handlebars.. BUMP


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PM Me whats bottom line on the bike without the turntable? Also can it be ridden?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> PM Me whats bottom line on the bike without the turntable? Also can it be ridden?


Sorry bro i wanna sell it all together.. and yea its rideable.. PM me maybe we can work out a deal


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Sorry bro i wanna sell it all together.. and yea its rideable.. PM me maybe we can work out a deal


OK just PM me lowest price sent to 85355.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Will you have it in Vegas bro?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Will you have it in Vegas bro?


Yea i should be going to vegas but if ur interested in buying i can definetly take it out there for u


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I want to see it in person b4 I make any decisions


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I want to see it in person b4 I make any decisions


Sounds good bro


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP.. WILL THROW IN A FRESHLY PAINTED SCHWINN FRAME WITH THE DEAL


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey young hit me with a pm on your bottom line price bro....


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

i remember wen back built this n nothing has been changed and was sold for less


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

This bike when Bach owned it he sold it for 400 as is so ur saying that the turn table is worth 600?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Well since you guys feel like ruining my topic here you go.. First of all when he sold me the bike it was obviously worth more than what he sold it to me for.. Second of all im throwing in a BRAND NEW turntable a freshly candy painted Schwinn frame, extra set of Schwinn handlebars, And a Schwinn speedometer.. And second of all I have to put a starting price.. I never said my price was firm.. Thanks for making your comments tho


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Well since you guys feel like ruining my topic here you go.. First of all when he sold me the bike it was obviously worth more than what he sold it to me for.. Second of all im throwing in a BRAND NEW turntable a freshly candy painted Schwinn frame, extra set of Schwinn handlebars, And a Schwinn speedometer.. And second of all I have to put a starting price.. I never said my price was firm.. Thanks for making your comments tho


I SEEN THIS BIKE IN PERSON ITS A REALLY NICE BIKE. AND A GOOD PRICE WHAT HE SELLING IT FOR. :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> nice bike :thumbsup:


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I SEEN THIS BIKE IN PERSON ITS A REALLY NICE BIKE. AND A GOOD PRICE WHAT HE SELLING IT FOR. :thumbsup:


Thanks Goodtimer :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Id like to have the bike but I dont need the extra frame, speedometer and etc.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Id like to have the bike but I dont need the extra frame, speedometer and etc.


We can work something out bro i jus dont think i can ship it..


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

*New low price.. 800 FIRM*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will check it out in Vegas if you bring it bro and we can go from there


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I will check it out in Vegas if you bring it bro and we can go from there


Sounds good bro


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP....


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

*800obo *


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice bike good luck with sell!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ULTRAMAN said:


> Nice bike good luck with sell!


Thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Is it here in Vegas for me to check it out?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Is it here in Vegas for me to check it out?


Na bro i wasnt able to make it..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Bump for the homie! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

chamuco61 said:


> Bump for the homie! Good luck with the sale!


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP... Dont be scared to make offers homies


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Can u send me pic of how the bike looks now and wat go in the deal thanks


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

*THIS WEEK ONLY HEARTBREAKER AND DISPLAY FOR 500!!!!*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> *THIS WEEK ONLY HEARTBREAKER AND DISPLAY FOR 500!!!!*


DAMN THATS CHEAP.... :wow:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN THATS CHEAP.... :wow:


:yessad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> :yessad:


There's a homie Justin that's supposed to hit you up about it, I painted a car for him awhile back, standup dude and does pay in case your worried about him flaking out.. hit me up if you have any questions because i know he said he wanted to get this bike.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> There's a homie Justin that's supposed to hit you up about it, I painted a car for him awhile back, standup dude and does pay in case your worried about him flaking out.. hit me up if you have any questions because i know he said he wanted to get this bike.


Yea bro i just sent him a PM.. The only problem is shipping the turntable bro. If he was able to pick the bike up then it would be all good


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Yea bro i just sent him a PM.. The only problem is shipping the turntable bro. If he was able to pick the bike up then it would be all good


I feel ya, what they trying to charge for shipping the turntable?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I feel ya, what they trying to charge for shipping the turntable?


Im not sure but it would be way to expensive and complicated to ship it. its to big and heavy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

then sell me the turn table..lol...and the bike to the guy


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> then sell me the turn table..lol...and the bike to the guy


thats a good idea bro lol.. PM me an offer for my turntable


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> thats a good idea bro lol.. PM me an offer for my turntable


LET ME GET AT U AFTER I GET THESE PARTS.. SEE HOW MUCH CASH I HAAVE LEFT.. HOW MUCH WOULD U TAKE FOR THE TURN TABLE.. PM ME


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT Lets make a deal homies


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> TTT Lets make a deal homies


Im interested in the turntable.Can you Please PM me on a price and we can go from there.Thanks


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Im interested in the turntable.Can you Please PM me on a price and we can go from there.Thanks


PM sent


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SUP WITH TURNTABLE GOT C.O.D IF U BRING IT OR I CAN PICK IT UP PM ME LET ME NO


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BIG AL 310 said:


> SUP WITH TURNTABLE GOT C.O.D IF U BRING IT OR I CAN PICK IT UP PM ME LET ME NO


PM sent and all PM's replied :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

u still have the bike for sale?? pm me


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> u still have the bike for sale?? pm me


pm sent


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

$500


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Still up for grabs homies :run:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

500 for a show bike and turntable and no takers yet? damn economy lol


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats Cheap as hell but im broke TOO!! LOL


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Thats Cheap as hell but im broke TOO!! LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:x:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

*500 for bike and turntable will not part them *


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

I WOULD OFF PICK IT UP.BUT REALLY NEED A 16" FOR MY SON TO RIDE.GL ON THE SALE BRO.CLEAN BIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I WOULD OFF PICK IT UP.BUT REALLY NEED A 16" FOR MY SON TO RIDE.GL ON THE SALE BRO.CLEAN BIKE:thumbsup:


Thanks bro.. I hate to sell her but i need the cash


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Thanks bro.. I hate to sell her but i need the cash


i hear you.same over here.i think i saw your bike on lrm yesterday.not to sure.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea it came out this month again bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

nice.ya a clean bike like that must come out on mag.congrats 2 times.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> nice.ya a clean bike like that must come out on mag.congrats 2 times.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro! :h5:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## boodaddio (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice, I'd give you $500 for all of it, but shipping cost would be a bitch since I'm on the other coast..


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Dam this aint sole yet! good deal and XMAS coming up perfect gift. money tight right now homie. GL wit sell:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

wsrider said:


> Dam this aint sole yet! good deal and XMAS coming up perfect gift. money tight right now homie. GL wit sell:thumbsup:


Its a steal for that price homie.. thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

December will be the last month Heart Breaker is going to be up for sale.. Please no more lowballers 500 FIRM

Thanks :drama:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> December will be the last month Heart Breaker is going to be up for sale.. Please no more lowballers 500 FIRM
> 
> Thanks :drama:


What are your plans if it does not sell? are you doing to change it up?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> What are your plans if it does not sell? are you doing to change it up?


Yes sir.. If she doesn't sell i plan on adding lazer cut parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a feeling the answers is going to be a no, but it's worth a shot asking will you sell just the turntable alone?

I dont need the long bar that the bike sits on or the box that it's in just the base with the motor if your down for that let me know


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I have a feeling the answers is going to be a no, but it's worth a shot asking will you sell just the turntable alone?
> 
> I dont need the long bar that the bike sits on or the box that it's in just the base with the motor if your down for that let me know


Sorry but no bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Sorry but no bro


figured that, no sweat my man. it's cool It was worth a shot trying thanks anyway and good luck with the sale


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> figured that, no sweat my man. it's cool It was worth a shot trying thanks anyway and good luck with the sale


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

franciscojrandrade said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

and they say america is the richest country.foo we cant even buy a badass bike


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I would but he won't ship it wants to sell it locally


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> and they say america is the richest country.foo we cant even buy a badass bike


:yessad:


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

First post and new to the low rider bike scene. Ive always had a certain admiration for the creativity that goes into these projects. I'm into hot rods, custom motorcycles and Cadillacs and now would like like to expand my horizons. Please forgive my ignorance, but can this bike be ridden and if not what would I have to do to be able to ride it?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

mrholland said:


> First post and new to the low rider bike scene. Ive always had a certain admiration for the creativity that goes into these projects. I'm into hot rods, custom motorcycles and Cadillacs and now would like like to expand my horizons. Please forgive my ignorance, but can this bike be ridden and if not what would I have to do to be able to ride it?


This bike can be ridden bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bike was stolen today in morreno valley at its residents house during the time frame of 9am and 2pm on dec 8 2011.the bike is painted black wth red and white pinstriping nd has silver leafing on it. the rims r painted black wth red flake nd the spokes r custom.(every 4 r crossed nd 4 r straight)if u see this bike out there please let us kow because this is something that is very sentamentalto the kid. any info let us kowLATINS FINEST CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> bike was stolen today in morreno valley at its residents house during the time frame of 9am and 2pm on dec 8 2011.the bike is painted black wth red and white pinstriping nd has silver leafing on it. the rims r painted black wth red flake nd the spokes r custom.(every 4 r crossed nd 4 r straight)if u see this bike out there please let us kow because this is something that is very sentamentalto the kid. any info let us kowLATINS FINEST CAR AND BIKE CLUB


Damn bro im sorry to hear about this.. Il keep my eye out and il spread the word.. good luck homie..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

we got it back thanks fer the helpp


yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Damn bro im sorry to hear about this.. Il keep my eye out and il spread the word.. good luck homie..


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> we got it back thanks fer the helpp


:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Up for sale for only 20 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Willing to trade for a G body.. Got cash to put on top


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT got some offers but still not what im looking for


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP!!! Perfect Christmas gift


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! Badass bike pinche krisis lol


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!! Badass bike pinche krisis lol


Lol real talk homie.. Thanks for the bump g.. Also taking trades :x:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Heartbreaker might be sold and head out East


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Heartbreaker might be sold and head out East


EAST SIDE!
Merry Christmas bro!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> EAST SIDE!
> Merry Christmas bro!


Thanks homiee. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks again homie my niece is going to love this, i will have to tell her it's an after christmas present.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

luckydice said:


> thanks again homie my niece is going to love this, i will have to tell her it's an after christmas present.


No problem bro.. Im glad its going to someone who will appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

she a lucky lil girl


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> she a lucky lil girl


:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

never sold?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> never sold?


Have alot of buyers but I dont wanna deal with the shipping and i wanna sell the bike with the turntable :happysad:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I remember when I couldn't sell Freaky Behavior.....so I ended parting it out.....now I look back and wish I hadn't.....miss that bike.....good luck tho....I would buy it if I could....but have too much going on right now....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Have alot of buyers but I dont wanna deal with the shipping and i wanna sell the bike with the turntable :happysad:


i dont really understand why not.if the customer pays shipping then let them have it.just my 2 and happy late new years:wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Have alot of buyers but I dont wanna deal with the shipping and i wanna sell the bike with the turntable :happysad:


my offer still stands


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> i dont really understand why not.if the customer pays shipping then let them have it.just my 2 and happy late new years:wave:


I might have to end up shipping it bro lol. But thanks and 
happy late new years to you too :wave:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> my offer still stands


Pm me that offer bro


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the interest.. All PM's replied :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> I might have to end up shipping it bro lol. But thanks and
> happy late new years to you too :wave:


i know its a no but would you just sale the turn table?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> i know its a no but would you just sale the turn table?


Sorry but not right now. I have a couple of offers but if everything falls threw I might sell the bike and turntable seperately


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Sorry but not right now. I have a couple of offers but if everything falls threw I might sell the bike and turntable seperately


ok kool thanks and hope your deal goes thru gl:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ok kool thanks and hope your deal goes thru gl:thumbsup:


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Good luck man..


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey homie, I thought you wanted to sell your bike??


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

No longer for sale.. Shes going to get redone.. Thanks everyone


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

nobody wants to buy it cuz you ride it wif no seat


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

8fifty said:


> nobody wants to buy it cuz you ride it wif no seat


bwahahahahahaha :burn:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll give u a good deal on the pinstriping man!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

chamuco61 said:


> I'll give u a good deal on the pinstriping man!


Thanks bro il hit u up!


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Too bad we couldn't get together on it. Maybe another time. Can't wait to see it redone, although I think it'll be tough to improve. Good luck


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What you gonna do to it now?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> What you gonna do to it now?


Paint will stay the same.. Gunna add lazer cut parts and maybe change up the rims


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

how much for only the turntable and wheres it at??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

nice bike this used to be called cutie pie http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/201477-custom-schwinn-lowrider-sale.html


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody ever buy this bike?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

FOR TRADE ONLY FOR SOME 13x7 WIRES OR A BOOTY KIT FOR MY 96 FLEETWOOD!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> FOR TRADE ONLY FOR SOME 13x7 WIRES OR A BOOTY KIT FOR MY 96 FLEETWOOD!!


Trade you some autographed footballs for the bike, you could sell the footballs easily on craigslist and buy some 13's.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Trade you some autographed footballs for the bike, you could sell the footballs easily on craigslist and buy some 13's.


il think about it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> il think about it bro :thumbsup:


Just so you know and can check the prices, the balls are as followed.

1. Brett Favre
2. Eli and Peyton Manning Dual Signed
3. Joe Montana and Jerry Rice Dual Signed
4. John Elway
5. Terry Bradshaw
6. Joe Thiesman

Also, Give me a cash price shipped to 85355.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Just so you know and can check the prices, the balls are as followed.
> 
> 1. Brett Favre
> 2. Eli and Peyton Manning Dual Signed
> ...


Damn bro il have to think about it bro.. Let me see what offers i get first and then il PM u a price shipped homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> *500 for bike and turntable will not part them *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What the lowest u go on the turn table


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I cant believe noone has bought this bike, it a steal at the price. I dont really need the turntable but really want the bike.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What the lowest u go on the turn table


Well i wanna see what trade offers i get first and if i dont get any good offers soon il PM u a price homie


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> I cant believe noone has bought this bike, it a steal at the price. I dont really need the turntable but really want the bike.


Thanks homie.. but for now its only up for trade :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Well i wanna see what trade offers i get first and if i dont get any good offers soon il PM u a price homie


Cool thank u brother


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool thank u brother


no problem bro :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Where the Daytons at? Still lookin for some 13x7s


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Did anyone ever get this bike yet?


----------

